# Shark Pro vs. ?



## Wild Horse (Sep 9, 2009)

Mornin',

New here, and I've read a bunch of the threads going back several pages....thought I'd see if I could get some opinions on the shark pro vs. compucarve/carvewright vs. ? Tell you what I'm looking for.....briefly, I'm a self employed cabinetmaker/renovator that, due to an injury, am basically losing most of the use of my left (dominant) hand. Thought I'd look into doing cnc routing work, and have been looking at the different cnc's out there. my budget is somewhat limited.....looking to spend less than 5k total setup. I think there is a call for alot of this type of work like dedication plaques, address signs, etc. I also have worked alot with meganite (similar to corian), so I can utilize that product too. I'm investigating the different cnc routers now, and will probably jump into this within a month. I've looked around, and am favoring the shark pro right now. One question I have is, what software would I need to download pictures (digital photos) to be able to add that ability ? I don't think vcarve does that. More questions to come, I'm sure !


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Hi Bill,

I don't know much about any of the machines but the software for the carvewright/compucarve is much more drag and drop as far as I can see. Their software converts your creation to g code, writes it to a memory card which you then put into the machine. That one definitely has the ability to import photos, the best being from a digital camera. The file contains more information.

I have only started to look into the other software. But those must have the computer attached to the machine. My concern is having a computer near a 'sawdust making' machine of any kind. 

As far as importing, I don't have a clue right now about the other software. But I'm absorbing more info by the day.

I hope this helps a little bit. 



Wild Horse said:


> Mornin',
> 
> New here, and I've read a bunch of the threads going back several pages....thought I'd see if I could get some opinions on the shark pro vs. compucarve/carvewright vs. ?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Barb

I have the compucarve machine it's a great machine for the home shop,I have 4 memory cards and it's a snap to pop them in the machine..and off and running 

It's only done fall is the size, but how many times do you need to do a big project 

==========


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Hey Bob,

I want one so badly I can taste it. I also need to create a supplement to my monthly income. Maybe this could help?

I'm looking big time at software.... drag & drop is so nice. I started building and programming computers in the early 80's.... before there was an operating system..... and no way to save the Basic program.... until the cassette players came out with input and output jacks for csave and cload. No monitor.... rig it up to your tv. (Does that make me older than old?) <very big grin>

And to tell you the truth I'm getting plain lazy. I want my computer to work when I turn it on.... troubleshooting has gotten very tiresome. And if there's something I want to do, someone has already written a program for it.

The memory card is one of the big reasons I'm looking at the Carvewright/Compucarve. There are others of course.

You sure know how to hurt a gal..... with that Celtic Knot. That's the first project I want to do... absolutely love them. :yes4:

How much memory is on a card? It is advertised that you can get more than one project on a card. Can cards be switched out during one project? I don't plan on big projects but even I can ever tell what I'll get into. :happy: 

What is your opinion about the reconditioned ones for sale on ebay by deal monger? There appears to be no warranty on them except DOA. 

You're a lucky ducky to have one. I will be too sometime in the future. :yes4:




bobj3 said:


> Hi Barb
> 
> I have the compucarve machine it's a great machine for the home shop,I have 4 memory cards and it's a snap to pop them in the machine..and off and running
> 
> ...


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Bill, I was just playing with Mach3 and it can import graphic files. bmp, jpg, hpgl as well as dxf.

I'm sorry about your injury but you've got the right mental approach. I've lived with disabilities for over 20 years. We do what we can to keep on keeping on. Otherwise what is life really worth?

Good luck with your endeavor. 




Wild Horse said:


> Mornin',
> 
> New here, and I've read a bunch of the threads going back several pages....thought I'd see if I could get some opinions on the shark pro vs. compucarve/carvewright vs. ? Tell you what I'm looking for.....briefly, I'm a self employed cabinetmaker/renovator that, due to an injury, am basically losing most of the use of my left (dominant) hand. Thought I'd look into doing cnc routing work, and have been looking at the different cnc's out there. my budget is somewhat limited.....looking to spend less than 5k total setup. I think there is a call for alot of this type of work like dedication plaques, address signs, etc. I also have worked alot with meganite (similar to corian), so I can utilize that product too. I'm investigating the different cnc routers now, and will probably jump into this within a month. I've looked around, and am favoring the shark pro right now. One question I have is, what software would I need to download pictures (digital photos) to be able to add that ability ? I don't think vcarve does that. More questions to come, I'm sure !


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Barb

I would suggest a new one from Sears,,you can get a 5 year plan that will replace it for 5 years or come to your shop and repair it or take it in for repair or replace it..

The software is a big deal ,you can down load the software and play with it b/4 you buy one..

" 
How much memory is on a card? It is advertised that you can get more than one project on a card. Can cards be switched out during one project?"

That I don't know  I never check it  you can only read the card with the usb device made for that software .
You can get many projects on the card,,I would say about 20 or so, and yes once you run the project you can pop in one more card and use it..on the fly so to speak..

The only thing I don't like is all the updates,,it's a hog for the HD space...they are just trying to make it work better with all the updates but are real in PITA...I'm now on 1.3 and it works fine for me,I think the new updates are up to 1.5 ..

" What is your opinion about the reconditioned ones for sale on ebay by deal monger? There appears to be no warranty on them except DOA."
Well that's a real hard one, the machine is not for every one and you will have errors that will drive you nuts so I would say back away for the eBay ones or the reconditioned ones unless you can get the 5 year plan..you don't want a 100 lb door stop in your shop 


Take a look at the one John made,,still having errors with it,they are so new to just about every one and they will have errors with all of them..
Unless you want to drop 6,000.oo to 12,000.oo bucks for one...


===============




nikki1492 said:


> Hey Bob,
> 
> I want one so badly I can taste it. I also need to create a supplement to my monthly income. Maybe this could help?
> 
> ...


----------



## Wild Horse (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks for the input, glad to hear that mach can import the images. Frankly, I've pretty much ruled out the carvewright/compucarve.....while it has a number of benefits over the shark, I'm very leery about the percentage of negative reviews I've read from people.....but, I'm going to keep an open mind as I continue with my research on these machines.


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Something else I think that would support your thinking. The Compucarve/Carvewright are classified as hobby machines. I'm not sure they are built for the endurance you would need in a business.

Whatever you decide on I wish you major success with the business. The carvings are still very unique in 'the real world'. 

Good luck, Bill.

Barb


----------



## Wild Horse (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks Barb. At about double the price, I still lean towards the shark pro. I have done a lot of work with a product called meganite...basically, it's corian. After doing some research, I think there is also a market for outdoor signage using this, i.e., like golf course "hole" signage, etc. I'm surrounded by marinas, too (live on lake erie) and boy do THEY have alot of outdoor signage. I think the limitations are only in the mind. I love to carve, any form/any material. I used to do chainsaw carving...now THERE'S some sawdust !


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

The chainsaw carving is soooo cool.

Have you ever gone to the chainsaw carving days in Ridgway, PA? It's really become a big event. And what a sight. It gets larger each year. I call Ridgway my hometown. And live not far from there now.  

I live in northwestern PA, just off I-80 about 100 miles from the Ohio border, in the heart of PA hardwoods. (where clear pine is over $5 a bf.... don't ask. 

I saw you lived in NE Ohio but forgot to ask.

I hope whatever you choose will satisfy your carving needs and pleasure. It's not easy to find a substitution for something you love to do. I've been there and still am looking..... long story.

Barb



Wild Horse said:


> Thanks Barb. I used to do chainsaw carving...now THERE'S some sawdust !


----------

